# Port Merion Meet?



## geoff (Jul 11, 2002)

Last October there was a meet at Port Merion, North Wales. I was unable to go as I was on Holiday that week, are the organisers of last years planning another for this year? If not can I? :

Geoff


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Geoff,

time permitting, certainly count me in - it was a great laugh...

last years organisers (it didn't need much sorting I don't think) were Head_Ed and PJ, who no longer own a TT between them (sob).......

But with nothing else on the horizon, by all means go ahead and suggest some dates...

(ps Portmeirion itself is very expensive to stay in - I stayed just outside and it was very reasonable....)

Be warned:

a) speedtrap (!)
b) distance (its a stunning drive, but even from Ross on Wye at decent cruising speeds, it took 4 hours or more. Don't ben fooled by the relative distance on a map - the roads are A's, but very little dual carriageway and no motorway!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

JampoTT I love the spots! Finally got my act together as you can see... Would there be a short cut from London??? Or will you be requiring a sitter for your spots?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Cara,

All being well, I'd negotiate with that Scottish window licker McGuigan to look after the hounds, so you and the other half would be more than welcome...

Advise coming to mine and going from there - its a 7 hour + drive from London Village!!


----------



## geoff (Jul 11, 2002)

> b) distance (its a stunning drive, but even from Ross on Wye at decent cruising speeds, it took 4 hours or more. Don't ben fooled by the relative distance on a map - the roads are A's, but very little dual carriageway and no motorway!)


Well the distance is no problem for me as I only live about 25 miles away.

Okay then add this one to the events list.
Dates to be confirmed.

Geoff


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Well the distance is no problem for me as I only live about 25 miles away.


lmao - 1/2 the fun last time was getting there and back....  25 miles isn't going to give you much fun is it!!

But relatively easy to arrange a cruise for anyone coming from the South Wales / South of Midlands kind of area. Congregate at the Ross on Wye services (bottom end of M50) and take A40 then A470 from there.......


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Last October there was a meet at Port Merion, North Wales. I was unable to go as I was on Holiday that week, are the organisers of last years planning another for this year? If not can I? Â :
> 
> Geoff


Bring those 2 models(the ones you told me about) for me with you, and jobs a good 'un


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Count me in, depending on dates.

What speed traps  ;D 

Would be good to do it all again. May try & arrange to drive up from yours Tim & tie it in with a possible Friday night round Cardiff.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Guys,

I don't want to pour cld water on your plans but suffice to say do not drive up the A470 again.....can't be arsed typing why - for those of you who know me just call.


----------

